# How To Identify a Bit Brace



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have an old brace I bought many years ago at a flea market and I recently started trying to identify it.
It looks remarkably like a picture of a Red Diamond A1-S that I found on eBay, except mine is in much better condition.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Red-Diamond-Brace-Bit-No-A1-S-Wood-Handles-/190599781711?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c60a1dd4f

My problem is that I can't find anything on the the tool other than "Made in USA" on it. No mfg or branding or numbers of any kind.

I would really like to identify this tool not so much to put a value on it, but to know when it was made and where.

Thanks in advance for any insight you can give.

DF


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

That also looks very similar to the Stanley and the Miller Falls I have hanging in the garage, looking at them,
aside from the name stamped on them, I can not really tell them apart.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Many times you will never be sure. Companies made them without markings to be sold as hardware store house brands.

Funny thing is where some of the brands people collect never actually made their own. Keen Kutter, Winchester, Hammacher Schlemmer (or whatever their name is) and some others I don't believe ever made their own. Then the names like Craftsman and (Drawing a blank on Ward's house brand name).


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

The thing that struck me as interesting was the screw up under the cup. I thought someone had added it to the one I have, but the one on the eBay ad has the same screw in the same spot.


----------

